# all my fish died from ich



## littlejohn92 (Aug 8, 2013)

All my fish died from ich can I just change all the water and clean off my gravel and ornaments and start all over or do I have to buy all new stuff?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you let the tank run empty for about 5days you should be good if there are any protozoa still in your tank. 

Before you buy more fish you need to think about what potentially caused it to break out.

For instance:

1. Stocking level too high
2. Weekly performed maintenance
3. Adequate filtration for your stock level
4. Temp not stable enough or drastic differences in changed water
5. Species of fish chosen (size vs size of tank)
6. Stable ph
etc...

You get the idea. I would also have a bottle of this standing by in case it occurs again and medicate as soon as you see it. Amazon.com: Mardel Quick-Cure Aquarium Treatment, 4-Ounce: Pet Supplies Watch your fish on a regular basis so it is not days before ailments are spotted and less time to react.


----------



## littlejohn92 (Aug 8, 2013)

Well this was my first tank and I added all my fish at one time so its basically lack of knowledge on my part iam sure they were stressed and all that stuff and water wasnt cycled iam sure that had a big part in it  and they all died so iam going to do everything right this time now that I understand the cycling process and stuff just didnt know if I should change out all my water and clean everything or since my fiah are dead the ich would be dead to


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The Ich protozoa should be dead in a few days without a host. If you got some of the med I linked you could just dose the tank. The only time they can be killed is when they are not attached to a host so they would be easy to kill right now.


----------

